# Binoculars



## Wormduncan (Nov 29, 2011)

I need advice on a good set of hunting binoculars under 400 bucks and the best website to buy them.


----------



## germag (Nov 29, 2011)

Nikon Monarch 3 Dielectric. To tell you the truth, I was not very impressed with the previous generation of the Nikon Monarch binos, but I got a pair of these to check them out and, for under $400 they are impressive. Make sure you get the Dielectric model...there is also Monarch 3 that does not have the dielectric lens coating....I'm not as impressed with those.

http://www.cameralandny.com/optics/nikon.pl?page=nikon7298


----------



## Wormduncan (Nov 29, 2011)

Are they any better than the vortex talon hd?


----------



## germag (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know...I haven't had any experience with the Vortex Talons, but....I have had experience with other Vortex products....I have two of their spotting scopes and two of their rifle scopes. I can tell you that the high end Vortex stuff is very, very good. Any of their products that use HD glass should be excellent as far as glass quality goes. I don't know how the Talon line compares to the Viper line, but I can tell you that the Viper line is pretty robust, well built, and the controls are smooth and accurate. I have one of their Razor riflescopes that is an absolutely amazing piece of glass.

The one other tip that I would give you as far as buy hunting binos would be not to buy more than 10x. It's just too hard to hold them steady without some sort of support like a tripod. If you have to do that, you might as well use a spotting scope.

In my opinion, Cameraland NY is about the best place to buy Nikon or Vortex optics. Talk to Doug. He'll take care of you. One good thing about Nikon is that they have a demo program so you can buy optics that have been used at trade shows and such as that for a steep discount. You can't do that with Vortex glass...they don't have a demo program. I bought those Nikon binos for about $80 off the $319 selling price because they were demos. The only thing they didn't come with was the original box. I couldn't pass that deal up.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 30, 2011)

Times 2 on dealing with cameraland.

I read a lot of reviews and that store gets a boat load of good reviews from all sorts of folks into all kinds of products they carry.

And 8 or 10x and 10 is pushing it for many people.


----------



## Wormduncan (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks alot y'all


----------



## Dusty Roads (Dec 4, 2011)

Nikon Action 8X40,perfect clarity and wide field of vision...I always take them on a hunt.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 4, 2011)

I bought some Binos from Cameraland as well. Good prices and service. I have also had good luck with Optics Planet.

They will meet or beat each others prices if you ask. 

I have a pair of Pentax that have been great for the price ( under $300. ). Can't remember the model off the top of my head.


----------



## chessieohio (Jan 5, 2012)

I almost bought an expensive pair of Leupolds for duck hunting till a dealer talked me into buying Konus 10 x 42. The Konus are super clear & they have a lifetime warranty & customer service that is awesome! They are clearer than my buddys $200 10 x 42 Burris. Since then my buddy & me have bought a few Konus scopes. Been really happy. I spent just over $100 on the binocs. I'd definitely check em out! Not out alot of $ if you lose em,free replacement if you break em, & as good if not clearer than the more expensive ones!


----------



## one hogman (Feb 15, 2012)

I bought some Leupold Katmai's 8x32s a few years ago they are Amazing bino's for their size and draw REALLY good light for a simi compact bino. Prob Optic Zone or Optic planet has a pretty good deal.


----------



## sharpeblades (Feb 15, 2012)

Ime pretty impressed with the Nikon Monark ATB & the Bushnell Ledgend HD


----------



## Washington95 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bought some Leica or Leizt 10X25 rubber covered binos about thirty five  years ago.  Lifetime warranty from top flight mfgr.  Not sure what they cost today.  Last I saw they were around $400.

But these while very light and pocketable, aren't an early or late use bino.  They also make an 8x in same model.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 24, 2012)

10x strength kinda makes me nauseous. Is there anything  special to look for if I want low light binoculars?


----------



## TJay (Mar 28, 2012)

one hogman said:


> I bought some Leupold Katmai's 8x32s a few years ago they are Amazing bino's for their size and draw REALLY good light for a simi compact bino. Prob Optic Zone or Optic planet has a pretty good deal.



I just purchased the Leupold Katmai in 6 x 32, pretty amazing glass.  I think they are discontinued now.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 25, 2012)

Nikon action, wal mart has em for 99 bucks.


----------



## sawlogsMS (Apr 30, 2012)

have you looked at pentax?  

ive also heard vortex are really good for the money, but havent seen for myself.


----------

